# iphone 16GB and N95 8GB and many more for sales at cheap price Buy 2 get 1 free



## mobileplaza1 (Apr 11, 2008)

We have all nothing of value that wasn't stolen or fenced. Hi, I am a worthless spammer with no life other than to spam message boards to try and hock my stolen and/or illegal wares. Someone please kill me, I am unemployable and worthless to society.

My e-mail addresses and phone numbers are below for my fellow spammers and scammers to give me back what I dish out.
[email protected]
+447024052370
[email protected]


----------



## seesul (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope no one will buy them you ****ing spammer


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't let the door hit you in the @ss on your way out !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2008)

Wonder which admin or mod has the most "spammer kills"? They all have got to be aces.  

TO


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2008)

I used to keep a running tally as to who had the most kills total, regardless of spam or not, but I don't anymore. I think our resident Minister of Whoopass was at the top of the leader board. But I am pretty sure we all have been aces for a long time.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 11, 2008)

You may want to delete his links too. In this case they are e-mails but if they're for web sites, they count as "trackbacks" and will raise their Google presence.

Even if you ban a spammer, the links help him.

so.... its only a partial kill. Now drive a stake through the heart!

.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope, it's just e-mail addresses. When you post an e-mail address on a message board like this, spammers will sometimes harvest them.


----------

